# My Greenhouse Frogs



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Since it would be too risky to put PDFs in my greenhouse, risking they would escape and die, I decided to collect some local frogs (the legal limit of 4) and put them in my greenhouse. Only one has fully developed from tadpole into froglet. I didn't see him for about two weeks, and last night when I was working on my sphagnum cultures, I found him! I made a video this morning because he was in the same spot and has been all day. So he's been there for at least 24 hours. Probably going to stick around there because its so wet. Its just like free water to sit in lol. 

Here he is...


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Neat little guy. Beware of what they could mean for any darts you may be keeping, that whole greenhouse is probably off limits for dart supplies now.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/80242-pacific-chorus-frogs-efficient-carriers-chytridiomycosis.html


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

I am sure if everything is properly cleaned and the right steps are taken things would be fine. Plus anyone with a greenhouse should be cleaning everything before putting it in a tank anyways so having some local tree frogs in it wouldn't add anymore cleaning to the workload.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He's adorable! Nice vid.

Greenhouses attract frogs. Don't think I've seen one that was frog proof. I *think* I've soaked live sphagnum in alcohol. I sort of remember doing that. Maybe try a sample and see. Would that sanitize it adequately?


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

No no, I don't keep darts nor do I want to keep them in my greenhouse. I think they would die on the 50F nights, plus, it's too much money to spend to take the risk that a 90F day or 50F night would kill them.

Sphagnum is a bog plant. Bogs have like 0 nutrients lol. Sphagnum dies if you use tap water. It's the minerals that kill it, not the chlorine, so that's probably why a lot of dart tanks don't have live sphagnum in them. I remember being told that treated tap was the best as long as it had no heavy metals or other crud because the minerals in it are helpful for the frogs... 

The sphagnum cultures are really taking off after the frog was in them. He probably pooped and peed a lot in there since that's where he was 24/7 for two days, or possibly more. I let the cultures dry up a bit and he vanished. They're soaked now and he hasn't came back. He may have just left the greenhouse altogether lol.


----------

